# Call centre or call Answering service



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone use these services say a 1800 # that someone else answers while you work or for those that are a 1 man band work in the field with your employees or just do not want or have time to answer the phone. 

Would be like having a secretary. 

You can have 24hr service would help for winter, not sure what would be so urgent in summer why someone would need to call in the middle of the night. 

What are the pros and cons of these services?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have an answering service. I have my business phone forwarded to them and they answer as my company and take down the info and email it to me.I haven't picked up my phone in 2 years.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Grandview what does a service
Like that cost ?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;1467176 said:


> I have an answering service. I have my business phone forwarded to them and they answer as my company and take down the info and email it to me.I haven't picked up my phone in 2 years.


I called you one time after I hadn't heard from you in a while just to make sure you were okay and when the lady at the call center answered I told her I was calling to see if you had died. She said she'd take the message and if you hadn't passed away you'd return the call LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

grandview;1467176 said:


> I have an answering service. I have my business phone forwarded to them and they answer as my company and take down the info and email it to me.I haven't picked up my phone in 2 years.


No wonder you have so much plowsite time. 
Phone calls take up so much time


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

The truth is ... No one wants to talk to grandview


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm on the one hour plan and it's about 70 a month, if it goes over that they bump to the next level around 90 but then it goes back down to the hour again.


----------

